# Patrolman Derek Kotecki



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Patrolman Derek Kotecki Lower Burrell Police Department, Pennsylvania

End of Watch: Wednesday, October 12, 2011

Biographical Info

Age: 40
Tour of Duty: 18 years
Badge Number: Not available

Incident Details

Cause of Death: Gunfire
Date of Incident: October 12, 2011
Weapon Used: Handgun
Suspect Info: Shot and killed

Patrolman Derek Kotecki was shot and killed while investigating reports of a wanted man at a local fast food restaurant. The man was wanted for a shooting ten days earlier and for threatening police officers during the previous week.

As Patrolman Kotecki and his canine, Benny, approached, the man suddenly opened fire. Patrolman Kotecki suffered a fatal wound. The subject then fled but was approached by other officers as he attempted to climb a fence behind the restaurant. He was killed during an exchange of shots with the responding officers.

K9 Benny was uninjured but had to be muzzled after refusing to leave Patrolman Kotecki's side.

Patrolman Kotecki had served with the Lower Burrell Police Department for 18 years. He is survived by his wife and two children.
Print This Memorial >
Update This Memorial >

Agency Contact Info

Chief Tracy Lindo
Lower Burrell Police Department
2800 Bethel Street
Lower Burrell, PA 15068

Phone: (724) 339-4287


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Patrolman Kotecki


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

RIP sir


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

RIP Sir... The part about the K9 was sad.


----------



## officerbob (Mar 20, 2011)

RIP


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer.......Your best friend stayed right by your side until the very end.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

RIP Patrolman Kotecki


----------

